# Muss die Reihenfolge einheitlich sein? Bitte kurz reinschauen



## babuschka (26. Jan 2010)

Hallo Community,
muss die Reihenfolge in der XML Dokument übereinstimmen/Einheitlich sein? 

Beispiel:

[XML]
<seminar>
<titel>Einführung in XML</titel>
<person ansprech="Herr" typ="Teilnehmer">
<vorname>Hans</vorname>
<nachname>Rabicht</nachname>
</person>

<person ansprech="Frau" typ="Seminarleiter">
<nachname>Mueller</nachname>
<vorname>Franziska</vorname>
</person>

<person ansprech="Herr" >
<nachname>Maier</nachname>
<vorname>Markus</vorname>
</person>

</seminar>
[/XML]


Meine Fragen:

1) Bei einem kommt zuerst Vorname danach Nachname bei den anderen kommt es umgekehrt also zuerst Nachname danach Vorname kann es so bleiben oder müssen die Einheitlich sein? 

2) bei der letzten Person fehlt der typ ganz, muss er den genauso enthalten oder kann es auch bei einen oder anderen fehlen?

3) Was für eine Reihenfolge legt die DTD fest? Was für Reihe die Elemente der XML Dokument einhalten sollen? Also die Reihenfolge der Elemente?

VIELEN DANK!


----------



## esmeralda (26. Jan 2010)

Da Du keine DTD mit angegeben hast, kann ich nichts über eine festgelegte Reihenfolge sagen. Aber grundsätzlich muss keine Reihenfolge vorgeschrieben sein und die Elemente können so viele Attribute besitzen wie sie wollen...


----------



## babuschka (27. Jan 2010)

esmeralda hat gesagt.:


> Da Du keine DTD mit angegeben hast, kann ich nichts über eine festgelegte Reihenfolge sagen. Aber grundsätzlich muss keine Reihenfolge vorgeschrieben sein und die Elemente können so viele Attribute besitzen wie sie wollen...



also dtd spielt hier ja keine rolle ich will nur wissen, ob die Reihenfolge der Elemente innerhalb der XML Dokument einheitlich sein müssen. 

Wie in diesem Beispiel  ob z.b. auch vorkommen kann, dass bei einem zuerst vorname und danach nachname und bei dem anderen Person dann das umgekehrt ist also dass zuerst nachname danach vorname kommt?


----------



## esmeralda (27. Jan 2010)

Wenn keine DTD da ist, ist es schnurz. Da ist Reihenfolge egal, oder ob ein Element mal nicht vorkommt oder ein Attribut.


----------



## babuschka (27. Jan 2010)

So sieht DTD z.B. aus:

[XML]<!ELEMENT seminar (titel,person+)>

<!ELEMENT titel (#PCDATA)>

<!ELEMENT person (nachname, vorname) >
<!ATTLIST person 
            ansprech (Frau|Herr) 
            typ (Seminarleiter|Teilnehmer) (#IMPLIED)
>

<!ELEMENT nachname (#PCDATA)>
<!ELEMENT vorname (#PCDATA)>[/XML]


----------



## MQue (27. Jan 2010)

In Eclipse kann man eine XML- Datei mit einer DTD oder einem Schema validieren, 
mach einfach ein XML- Projekt wo du die XML Datei und die DTD reingibtst, in der XML- Datei den Pfad zur DTD und dann rechte MT auf der XML- Datei -> validate,
Da kannst du dann schaun obs klappt oder nicht.


----------



## babuschka (27. Jan 2010)

es hat sich erledigt, ich habe es validiert, die reihenfolge wird in dtd festgelegt, dies muss dann innerhalb xml dokument eingehalten werden!


----------

